# ResultSet befehl für leere Spalte nicht lesen



## TJava (4. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Befehl wie man so etwas  


```
while (rs.next()) {

				Object value[] = { rs.getString(1), rs.getString(2),
						rs.getString(3), rs.getString(4), rs.getString(5) };
				list.add(value);
			}
```

ausliest.
Aber wenn jetzt z.b. in 
	
	
	
	





```
rs.getString{4}
```
 nichts steht es auch nicht augelesen wird.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (4. Feb 2011)

du musst es zu fuß machen. sprich mit ner schleife die spalten durchlaufen, schauen ob was drin steht und dann einfügen in eine Liste. Bin nicht so der Array-freund


----------



## TJava (6. Feb 2011)

und wie kann man erfahren wieviele Spalten eine Tabelle hat?


----------



## henpara (7. Feb 2011)

Also eigentlich solltest du doch die Tabelle, bzw. den Select kennen, den du absetzt.

Ansonsten könnte dir das hier helfen:


> The ResultSet interface provides getter methods (getBoolean, getLong, and so on) for retrieving column values from the current row. Values can be retrieved using either the index number of the column or the name of the column. In general, using the column index will be more efficient. Columns are numbered from 1. For maximum portability, result set columns within each row should be read in left-to-right order, and each column should be read only once.



Wenn du NULL-Werte nicht schreiben willst kommst du wohl nicht an einer If- Bedingung herum.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2011)

eine allgemeine Verarbeitung, z.B. Umwandlung vom lästigen ResultSet in simples Array/ Liste ist schon nett (kommt bei Hibernate letztlich raus),
bei diesem allgemeinen Schritt weiß man wenig über die Query,

es gibt eine Methode getMetaData(), da steht das normalerweise drin,
also wieviele Spalten allgemein, nicht ob da null drinsteht oder nicht


----------

